# 310Tb



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

Hope I'm in the right spot here. Just wondering who has the new 310TB and how you like it. Any things to look out for besides general maintenance. Also with the front brown cap. Do they all fade or has Keystone changed the type of paint. What wax would you recommend for this unit. Thank you.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

The front fiberglass cap is not painted, it has a gel coat on it. Keystone advertises it will resist fading, but also recommends keeping it waxed. A quality automotive wax will do the job. If you store your Outback outside, I would recommend waxing at least once every couple months to keep it looking like new. Enjoy your new Outback!


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.

John


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

I do not own a 310 TB but have looked at a few.Very nicely layed out unit.Just look closely at the carry capacity.Other than that I would like to have one.But for hauling an ATV it's not a great fit as CC is a little low.


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

There is just the two of us and would not be carrying ATV's or Motorcycles. The sticker in the garage says 1000lbs max. The layout is perfect for recreational camping and we would be loading around 800lbs twice a year with trade show product. Towing with a 2006 GMC 2500 HD Duramax and Allison tranny. Also using equalizer 4-point sway hitch.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Well you have the truck to tow it.Which is a good start.I have an 04 Duramax and pulls my 280 RS side load like a dream.If I was in your boots I think it would be a great choice for your needs.Check the decal on the main entrance door.It will have the CC total on it and the weight of your water when tank is full.I think the water is in the 300 plus lb range Plus all the other supplies you'll need for camping ect.My guess is by the time you have the unit loaded with all your supplies food clothes trade show product ect you will be max capacity if not more.


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

I usually only have a few gallons of water in the tank while travelling. Most of the shows we go to have full hookup sites. Why is the CCC so low in a so called toy hauler. There seems to be different CCC on these units when I check the internet. 1400+ to 1600+ lbs. Seems odd.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

wrangler said:


> I usually only have a few gallons of water in the tank while travelling. Most of the shows we go to have full hookup sites. Why is the CCC so low in a so called toy hauler. There seems to be different CCC on these units when I check the internet. 1400+ to 1600+ lbs. Seems odd.


Yes seems very odd to me also.Are you just talking of the 310 that goes 1400-1600+.If I could find one somewhat local in a 310 with a 16 plus CC it could interest me.The last one I looked at was 13+ if I recall.Quite pathetic really.


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

So far I found some different CCC on 310tb. 1420lbs, 1573lbs, 1650lbs. I called Keystone to ask what the difference is and was told it depends on weight of furniture, beds, appliances, etc. The 310tb seems to have all the same interiors. Maybe someone can explain the difference. GVWR and dry weight seems all the same.Could not get a real answer from them.


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

Your numbers make sense. Just wondering what options would make the dry weight heavier. They all have the same interiors.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

I have looked at 3 or 4 of these now and every unit has been the exact same but all with a different CC.Not getting a straight answer is about par for the course.I need to find one with the 1650 CC.


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

We don't carry atv's or motorcycles in our front garage. Just trade show product. I looked at my yellow door sticker and it says 7460lb. unloaded weight. 1480lb. capacity. That is 8940 gvwr. It says 9000 gvwr. Where is the other 60lbs. gone. Do I add it on the net weight or the cargo capacity, The brochure specs say 7427lb. net and 1573lb. cargo which is 9000lbs. Doesn't make sense. Wrong sticker?


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

wrangler said:


> We don't carry atv's or motorcycles in our front garage. Just trade show product. I looked at my yellow door sticker and it says 7460lb. unloaded weight. 1480lb. capacity. That is 8940 gvwr. It says 9000 gvwr. Where is the other 60lbs. gone. Do I add it on the net weight or the cargo capacity, The brochure specs say 7427lb. net and 1573lb. cargo which is 9000lbs. Doesn't make sense. Wrong sticker?


The brochure and the decal havn't matched on any I have seen.I've asked this question before at different dealers.They stumble on that one.Wished I could be more help but I have the same questions.


----------

